# Puente H con Mosfet en Paralelo



## jcristhian_1 (May 8, 2011)

Puente H con Mosfet en Paralelo

Hola a todos, implemente el siguiente puente H con los siguientes MOSFET para un motor DC 12V 15A.
http://www.cadvision.com/blanchas/hexfet/h-bridge2.htm

20 MOSFET CANAL P IRF9540, 10 en paralelo por rama, Rds_on=0.16Ohm
10 MOSFET CANAL N IRF540, 5 en paralelo por rama Rds_on=0.044Ohm
Los diodos que use son de 20A reciclados de fuente Switching, aun no encuentro su datasheet.

Un problema que presenta este puente con mosfet de canal N y P combinados es que los mosfet de canal P presentan una Rds_on mucho mayor lo que hara que calienten mucho mas es por eso que hay colocados mas mosfet P en paralelo, otro problema es que eventualmente podrian activarse ambas ramas del puente ya que los mosfet de canal P suelen ser mas lentos, esto podria solucionarse con retardos de Software para encender los Mosfet. 

En un principio lo pense usar como un conmutador on-off del motor (como si fuera de relays)  y como cambio de giro (Sin PWM para el control) 

Haciendo Calculos para la disipacion de Potencia:

Cuando una rama esta activa suponiendo que todos conducen la misma corriente (la corriente total es de 15A):

Por cada Mosfet IRF9540: P=(15/10)^2*0.16=0.36W, durante el periodo que conduce.
Por cada Mosfet IRF540: P=(15/5)^2*0.044=0.396W, durante el periodo que conduce.

Calculando la temperatura de operacion:

Mosfet irf9540: Thermal Resistance Junction to Ambient RT_JA=62.50ºC/W
T=62.5(ºC/W)*0.36W+39ºC=61.50ºC, los 39ºC son de la temperatura de ambiente.
Mosfet irf540: Thermal Resistance Junction to Ambient RT_JA=62ºC/W
T=62(ºC/W)*0.396W+39ºC=63.56ºC, los 39ºC son de la temperatura de ambiente.

He pensado en poner cooler's para evitar el calentamiento.

Ahora, se me ocurrio usar PWM para controlarlo sin embargo no se cual seria la frecuencia que deberia usar para conmutarlo, inicialmente probe con 1Khz y me fue mas o menos bien, salvo el pitido que presenta el motor cuando se conmuta a una frecuencia audible, luego lo probe a 5Khz obviamente el pitido no desaparecio, se que la frecuencia para conmutar un motor esta entre 20khz y 100khz dependiendo de la constanten L/R (ya que esta define el rizado en la corriente y se debe procurar que este sea minimo para que no se afecte el torque), Sin embargo no creo que este puente h este preparado para conmutar a esa frecuencia, ya que la resistencia que llega a los gate es muy grande y al estar en para lelo las capacitancias de gate se suman haciendo que la conmutacion sea mas lenta, inclusive a 5khz calienta mas de lo que deberia, al parecer no conmuta adecuadamente.

Para evitar los picos al encender y al cambiar de giro implemente cambios de velocidad progresivos, es decir el Duty_Cicle PWM lo cambiaba de a pocos a traves del programa del microcontrolador.

Quizas una mejor solucion hubiese sido implementar un circuito con solo mosfet N, pero por lo menos sirvio para comprobar la bondad de los mosfet en paralelo, con BJT's hubiese sido imposible. 

Otro problema es que algun transitorio en el microcontrolador hacia que se activaran las dos ramas del puente H lo cual lo solucione con compuertas, convirtiendo cualquier combinacion de entrada A=1,B=1, en A_=0, B_=0

¿Como puedo calcular la frecuencia idonea a la que puedo usar este puente H?
¿Como implemento Retardos para la activacion y desactivacion de mosfet y que no se activen ambas ramas a la vez?

¿Seria aconsejable usar este puente H: http://static.electro-tech-online.co...7-nch-brdg.gif, con mosfet en paralelo y que cambios deberia hacer?
En todo momento evite el uso de IC driver de gate ya que cuando hice este puente H no los conseguia por ningun lado en mi ciudad.

Muchas gracias por absolver mis dudas y ojala le sirva a otros tambien, saludos


----------



## curioso207 (May 9, 2011)

mira popr los mosfet en paralelo yo he usado canal N sin problema he usado un driver ir2110 checa el post que ya hice ahi vienen unas ligas de como dispararlo
saludos


----------



## Alexar89 (May 9, 2011)

HOla que tal...mira xo estoy trabajando en un proyecto de un inversor en puente H con los mosfet canal N IRF540 y driver IR2110 y la frecuencia de conmutacion para mi es de 20KHz, pero no sabria decirte que formula o expresion se utiliza para calcular esto.


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 9, 2011)

Gracias por sus repuestas, creo que una buena simulacion podria resolver algunas de mis dudas, @curioso207 revisare lo que dices sobre el ir2110 ya que parece que si lo podria encargar a Lima, seria bueno saber hasta cuantos mosfet en paralelo podria manejar.
Con respecto a la frecuencia de conmutacion aqui hay algo para revisar se aplica a motores, pero creo que tambien ha cualquier tipo de carrga inductiva.

http://www.aseanexport.com/PDF/dc_motor_speed_controller.pdf

En general con una frecuencia de conmutacion mayor disminuyen el tamaño de los capacitores y bobinas en un conversor dc-dc/ac conmutado


----------



## Alexar89 (May 10, 2011)

Mira la simulación que tengo de mi puente H, esta la realize en PSIM. y respecto a lo de las frecuencias de conmutación el documento que enviaste me sera de mucha ayuda. A continuación te dejo la simulación y el programa en su versión de prueba lo podes descargar en "http://www.powersimtech.com/index.php?name=demo". cualquier comentario no duden en hacerlo. gracias estare al tanto de sus comentarios por que este proyecto es para entregarlo en 25 dias y es importante para mi carrera.


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 10, 2011)

Hola Usare el PSim para simular el puente H de arriba, en este foro se afroonta el diseño de puentes H para motores, si te es util alli te va, a mi me sirvio para comprender varias cosas

http://www.robotsperu.org/foros/viewtopic.php?t=248&highlight=puente


----------



## curioso207 (May 12, 2011)

mira los mosfet a manejar yo he puesto hasta 8 mosfet sin problema segun recuerdo


----------



## mecatronico5000 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola amigos de verdad los felicito por su entrega a este maravilloso mundo, y mi agradecimiento por compratir con nosotros sus conocimientos, que no esta demas decir es muy interesante y necesaria... Ojala me puedan responder esta pregunta pues veo que hace mucho tiempo que no ingresan... 

En la universidad vamos a diseÑar un brazo robotico con motores dc de 24v y con pwm, el dilema es hacer un puente h que soporte hasta 15a por seguridad, y como dicen tiene que ser con transistores y no con dispositivos mecanicos como reles, necesitamos un buen puente h que logre soportar hasta esa corriente por los picos y para que venza la inercia que es bastante. 

Les agradeceria mucho si nos pueden ayudar con nuestro proyecto de fin de ciclo, necesitamos un poco de orientacion sobre el tema. 

Gracias


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola mecatronico5000, unos compañeros y yo estamos armando el puente h de OSMC project, por ahora estamos terminando de armarlo, pero en todo caso lo puedes usar como base para tu diseño, saludos te dejo algunos links para que revises.

http://www.roboternetz.de/phpBB2/files/osmc_project_documentation_v4_21.pdf
http://www.robotsperu.org/foros/viewtopic.php?t=248&highlight=puente
http://www.robotsperu.org/foros/viewtopic.php?t=1038&highlight=puente
http://www.robotpower.com/osmc_info/


----------



## rivana16 (Ago 21, 2011)

Alguien q me pueda ayudar con una simulacion de inversores multinivel;

1.Puente H,
2.Inversor Diode-Clamped o Neutral-Point-Clamped
3.Inversor Acoplado por Capacitor (Capacitor-Clamped Inverter)

sobre todo la etapa de control, la simulacion la estoy haciendo en PSIM, 

gracias

Alguien q me pueda ayudar con una simulacion de inversores multinivel;

1.Puente H,
2.Inversor Diode-Clamped o Neutral-Point-Clamped
3.Inversor Acoplado por Capacitor (Capacitor-Clamped Inverter)

sobre todo la etapa de control, la simulacion la estoy haciendo en PSIM,

gracias


----------



## caifan (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola buenos dias, veo que son unos expertos usando mosfets, nesecito algo de su ayuda, veran estoy tratando de hacer un puente h a mosfets (p y n) para controlar un motor de cd, apenas estoy iniciando en el uso de los mosfets y no he podido hacer funcionar el puente h.

veran el control que tengo genera una señal pwm de 20 khz (por lo tanto no la puedo cambiar), con un pic genere esta misma señal y la meti al puente h, (2 mosfet  IRF9540 y 2 mosfet irf540). la verdad no se por que al meterle pwm no veo la misma señal de entrada en la salida.

ahora, ya que tengo tiempo batallando asi que comence desde cero, swichando los mosfets individualmente, la fuente es de 52 volts por lo tanto tampoco puedo cambiar ese voltaje.

primero hice este circuito para swichar el Nmosfet : http://www.physics.udel.edu/~watson/scen103/mos4.html

pero con los 52 volts en drain y utilizando un pwm de 20 volts a 20 khz y funciono bien, la señal de entrada era la misma que en la salida (pero de mas voltaje)

despues hice este otro circuito para swichar el Pmosfet: http://www.physics.udel.edu/~watson/scen103/mos5.html

de igual manera con 52 volts y con pwm de 20 volts a 20 khz, pero al conectar todo se fundio un fusible de inmediato, cheque el mosfet y ya estaba quemado, la verdad no se a que se debe, podria alguien guiarme ??

gracias, saludos !!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 2, 2012)

Amigo, bueno 1ro. debes prestar atencion en la max. tension Vgs que te permite el transistor mosfet.
En un puente H y dada la magnitud de tension que aplicas al sistema, deben generarse fuentes flotantes en los transistores de canal P. Sube un esquema completo del puente y vemos como seguir.


----------



## caifan (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola gracias por la respuesta, mira ambos mosfets soportan 20 volts vgs, emmm oye me llamo la atencion eso de fuente flotante, dije arriva apenas estoy iniciando con los mosfets, y como no me funcionaba el puente h fue que decidi aprender a swicharlos por separado. 

mira este es el circuito que arme: http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-puentehamosfets-7757905.html

y con osciloscopio vi esas graficas, de entrada y salida. la verdad nesecvito algo de tutoria, acerca de esto. un detalle, el puente h lo nesecito a 52 volts y 20 khz de pwm por que son las señales que me arroja el control.

Gracias !!


----------



## caifan (Jul 2, 2012)

zacaroso dijo:
			
		

> Como ya deben saber, al usar estos mosfets para las ramas superiores se deben utilizar drivers con fuentes aisladas para activar los gates (porque o sino habría corto entre tierra y source).
> Agradezco al que me pueda ayudar.



a que se debe el corto ???


----------



## caifan (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola, veran arme este circuito, un pwm generado con un pic y metido a el drive L293E (alimentado con 20 volts), crei que funcionaria bien pero a la hora de encenderlo el mosfet se puso de inmediato en corto

http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-pwm-7814720.html







antes de usar este circuito con el mosfet canal p, lo hice con uno canal n y funciono muy bien, pero no comprendo por que al cambiar de mosfet a uno de canal p éste se pone en corto de inmediato, alguien podria decirme que estoy haciendo mal ???

gracias !!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 3, 2012)

Amigo, no podemos saber como realizaste las conexiones entre utilizar un mosfet canal N y P. Pero como deberas saberlo y mencione debes respetar la max tension Vgs. Es decir debes utilizar fuentes flotantes o lo que es lo mismo fuentes independientes. O armar un artilugio con unica fuente para llegar a tal fin.
Pues la tension de control a Vgs. en un mosfet canal N, debe conmutar entre 0V. y max. 20V. 
En cambio en un mosfet canal P la tension Vgs. debe conmutar entre 32V. y 52V.(en tu caso por utilizar una fuente de 52V.), respecto de GND.


----------



## caifan (Jul 3, 2012)

Gracias, y si utilice fuentes independientes, 52 volts para la potencia y 20 volts para el switcheo en la compuerta. podrias sugerirme algun circuito para conmutar un mosfet canal P ????

gracias


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Jul 3, 2012)

cuando usas mosfet de canal p para el lado alto del puente no es necesario tener fuentes flotantes para los mosfet superiores, fijate en el sigiuente circuito:

Ver el archivo adjunto 53098

los gates  mosfet de ambos lados se atacan con la misma fuente.


----------



## caifan (Jul 4, 2012)

:O que curioso me guie en ese circuito, y funciona, pero le meti pwm y no funciono, la señal cuadrada en la entrada no se ve a la salida. es este circuito compatible con pwm???


----------



## caifan (Jul 9, 2012)

buenas tardes, aun sigo sin conseguir hacer funcionar el pwm con el puente h a mosfets, asi que empece por meterle pwm al mosfet que me causa problemas, el irf9540 que es de los mosfet que utilizo en la rama superior del puente h, no entiendo por que la señal del pwm no es la misma en la salida, hice un circuito para simularlo y paso lo mismo, en el circuito se ve la señal de salida muy parecida a la que obtengo realmente, aqui les adjunto el circuito, espero lo puedan simular y ayudarme con el diseño, no se que estoy haciendo mal



perdon, la simulacion es en isis de proteus v6.4


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 9, 2012)

jcristhian_1 dijo:


> cuando usas mosfet de canal p para el lado alto del puente no es necesario tener fuentes flotantes para los mosfet superiores, fijate en el sigiuente circuito:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 53098
> 
> los gates  mosfet de ambos lados se atacan con la misma fuente.



Hola Amigo, bueno en ese esquema hay un detalle que no me cierra. Pues ambos gates de la misma rama comparten el divisor resistivo de 1K y 10K, pues cuando el transistor mosfet de canal P sea bloqueado al mismo le costara llegar al corte pues su gate nunca alcanza el valor de 12V.
Ademas no puede aplicarse ese metodo de polarizacion, si la tension de alimentacion es de 52V. como el caso de ntro. amigo, a menos que el transistor soporte una tension Vgs de 52V.





caifan dijo:


> buenas tardes, aun sigo sin conseguir hacer funcionar el pwm con el puente h a mosfets, asi que empece por meterle pwm al mosfet que me causa problemas, el irf9540 que es de los mosfet que utilizo en la rama superior del puente h, no entiendo por que la señal del pwm no es la misma en la salida, hice un circuito para simularlo y paso lo mismo, en el circuito se ve la señal de salida muy parecida a la que obtengo realmente, aqui les adjunto el circuito, espero lo puedan simular y ayudarme con el diseño, no se que estoy haciendo mal
> 
> 
> 
> perdon, la simulacion es en isis de proteus v6.4



Hola amigo, no tengo esa version de Proteus, pero en tus pruebas tienes carga conectada en el puente?. Si es asi, de que forma funciona?.


----------



## caifan (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh, perdeon, aqui esta la simulacion en isis version 7.

por cierto, el circuito que use no es ese, es parecido, el circuito que yo utilice es este:

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/documentos/hbridge-mosfet.pdf

funciona, pero al meterle pwm no responde como deberia


----------



## caifan (Jul 10, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> en un mosfet canal N, debe conmutar entre 0V. y max. 20V.
> En cambio en un mosfet canal P la tension Vgs. debe conmutar entre 32V. y 52V.(en tu caso por utilizar una fuente de 52V.), respecto de GND.



Amigo, he encontrado unos "drives" para las compuertas de los dos tipos de mosfets, simule el circuito y cuando vi los voltajes que estos drives meten a las compuertas recorde esta publicacion que escriviste, y me surgio una gran duda, por que en los mosfet N se debe conmutar la compuerta entre 0 y 20 V ????  y por que en los mosfets P se debe conmutar entre 32 y 50 V ???? 

para el mosfet N lo entiendo, pero por que el mosfet P tiene que ser conmutado entre estos voltajes y no entre 0 y 20 volts ????

aqui dejo la simulacion que hice, esta en isis de proteus v7

Gracias !!!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola Amigo caifan, respondiendo a tu pregunta, por empezar los transistores mosfet canal N y P son complementarios, por lo tanto trabajan de manera diferente e inversa podria decirse.
En uno de tipo P la tension Vgs. medida respecto de Vdd sera de 0v. y -20v. en tu caso.
A no confundirse como veras la tension Vgs. en un canal N se toma referencia respecto de Vss, en cambio en un canal P se toma referencia respecto a Vdd.


----------



## caifan (Jul 10, 2012)

OOOO ya veo, entonces cuando puse un IRF9540 ( canal p 52 volts en source ) como interruptor y en la compuerta ponia 0 volts, éste se quemaba por que en realidad el transistor veia un VGS de 52 volts.

Gracias ahora entiendo por que he quemado ya varios mosfets. espero que el circuito de drivers para mosfets le sirva a alguien mas, ya que ami me costaron varios mosfets entener su funcionamiento.



Bueno, he logrado una simulacion funcional del puente H a Mosfets con pwm a 20 khz que nesecito, por el momento no tengo todo el material nesesario para hacerlo fisicamente, me faltan algunos transistores para armar los drives para los gate de los mosfets. aqui les dejo mi simulacion esta en isis de proteus V7.0


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola Amigo segun comentas "la compuerta ponia 0 volts, éste se quemaba por que en realidad el transistor veia un VGS de 52 volts." asi es, el origen del problema! Exitos.-


----------



## caifan (Jul 16, 2012)

Hola ya mande comprar los transistores que me serviran para switchear los mosfets, pero ahora me surgio una nueva duda, como aun no tengo los transistores no he podido armarlo y me pregunto, en el drive para el mosfet P los 52 volts entran directamente en el colector del 2n2222 y sale por el emisor hacia la compuerta del mosfet CH-P, esto quemaria el transistor ????



este es circuito de los drive que menciono


----------



## caifan (Jul 26, 2012)

Bueno, despues de buscar mas opciones hice un nuevo diseño de disparo para los mosfets, lo simule y lo arme fisicamente. Hasta el momento me ha funcionado bien ayer lo termine y lo puse en marcha, se me ocurrio utilizar el drive L293B para conmutar los mosfets de arriva para ello se me ocurrio poner en comun la fuente de alimentacion del L293B (9 volts) en comun con los 52 volts de potencia, de esta manera se manda a los mosfets pulsos de 0 a 9 volts de gate a source (52 vcd) de los mosfets canal P que estan en la parte alta.

la tierra de control esta en comun con la tierra del L293B pero la alimentacion del L293B esta en comun con la alimentacion del Puente H. 

Chequenlo y califiquenlo, como les dije me esta funcionando de marabilla, lo revise con osciloscopio y la señal que le meto con un pic a 20 khz es la misma que obtengo en los bornes del motor pero a 50 volts.

diganme si omito algo o estoy haciendo algo mal, si es que todo esta en orden pues espero que le sirva a alguien mas.

gracias !!!!


----------



## caifan (Ago 10, 2012)

mmm, alguno de los que han descargado la simulacion podria darme su opinion ??????????


----------



## kagiva (Sep 15, 2012)

He simulado tu archivo, Caifan y me parece bastante bueno. La única cosa que no puedo comparar es debido a que utilizaste un micro del que no puedo opinar. De todas formas, enhorabuena y que tengas suerte.

Respecto de la tensión, no puedo decir nada nuevo ya que no dispongo de fuente de energía que entregue esa tensión, por lo demás parece correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## caifan (Sep 17, 2012)

Gracias !!! el micro solo simula una señal a la que debo acoplar el pwm.


----------

